# Job offer for developers



## Sansyl (Nov 4, 2014)

We are a media company focussing on the international erotic market. You might know us from our TV channel Passie or our erotic magazines. Besides TV and magazines we have various erotic paysites, a big content library, live studios and an international billing and hosting company 

For our office in Uitgeest we are looking for a medior PHP developer for the internet division. Possible tasks (but not limited to) are: 

- At least 2+ years experience in programming 
- Educated to at least bachelor level 
- PHP (Knowledge of other programming languages is favourable) 
- PHP Framework Yii, Twitter bootstrap 
- Knowledge of networks/sys admin would be a plus 

Are you fluent in reading, writing and speaking English? Are you 21 years or older and looking for a fun job? Than please contact me with your resume and motivation. 

Also for more questions and information please contact us today through the Sansyl.com website.


----------

